# Pyramid lake



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Has anybody here fished pyramid lake before? I'm looking to go with a few buddies in the next two weeks and wanted to see if I could pick your brain. We may get a guide but I really don't want to spend the extra $$$


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

I would call the tribal business office before you go. There still are a bunch of road closures due to flooding and road damage. Also, there are only certain area currently open to fishing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If been a couple times. It will be interesting to see what the flood damage and also the extra water does this year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Been- hit or miss- they sure were hammering them a week ago. Think my next trip will be somewhere new. If you haven't been it's an experience- rent a cabin or trailer.


----------



## wahldeck (Apr 13, 2017)

Never have beenbut...i'm meeting my cuz there late Aug/early Sept. Hows the fishing in the late summer/early Fall?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Had a friend go the 1st week of April- he said it was very good.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My brother in law just got back a few days ago and had a great trip. His group all caught several, with his top fish at 32" ~15lbs being the group's best for a few days efforts.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

On my way home from 2.5 days right now. 1 of those days was great fishing. 1.5---not so much. But such is Pyramid. 

We caught some nice fish, but nothing huge for Pyramid standards. I included my favorite picture from the trip.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome fish/photo Vanilla!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! The coolest part of this is this is an original iPhone photo. No edit, no filter. Not even the new iPhone with the fancy camera. Just a beautiful fish with perfect lighting coming together all at once. 

Pyramid Lake isn't for everyone. It's a different beast for sure. But that place is magical for me. One day I'll stick a 30+ incher. One day...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice! Sigh..............someday, I have to get there. 

What type of gear were you using?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fly fished only. It's kind of the only type of fishing I know how to do, to be honest. But I'd be a liar if I didn't say I was jealous of the guys chucking jigs 100+ feet out at times. 

When stripping I had a fast sink tip. It's imperative to get your flies to the bottom on that. Also fished chironomids (and balanced minnows) under an indicator on floating line at times as well. Stripping was better this trip overall.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Vanilla went to Reno and enjoyed some stripping........sounds like a good trip!

In all seriousness, that is one of the best fish pics I've ever seen. Pyramid is another world for sure.-----SS


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've looked at some YouTube videos of some great fishing at Pyramid throwing jigs. I need to go try that place.


----------

